# think these might be sea cucubers



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

was thinning out caulerpa mass and came upon half dozen or so of these entwined among caulerpa stems. thought they might be some type of sea cucumbers but when i saw them ooze along at a good clip i'm not so sure now.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, they're medusa worms. A type of cucumber. Very cool find! Do you have lots?


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

pretty cool find indeed, never seen those before.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

first time seeing it. I always thought sea cucumbers were salt water creatures.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

there not in salt water ?


----------

